# Rescind letter



## hreiss1221 (Apr 23, 2018)

Trying to write my rescind letter but I can't find anywhere where it needs to be sent, I would like to fax it as well as send certified return receipt so I need the address as well as the fax number if any of you have it from recently. Thank you so much


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 23, 2018)

Rescission department (P.O. Box 94443, Las Vegas, Nevada 89193) Sorry, can't help with a fax number, but it would have no legal weight anyway.


----------



## ecwinch (Apr 25, 2018)

In most states, the Cancellation clause is in your contract, and it usually is around the signature page. Sometimes it is a separate form that you had to sign, acknowledging receipt.


----------



## meoi100 (Apr 25, 2018)

The address above is correct. I live in Florida and purchased timeshare in Branson, MO. I canceled my contract the next day to Nevada address. I got all my refund back within about a week, no problem.


----------



## sherken470 (Jun 23, 2019)

I have a problem trying to rescind.  Today is my last day, and it’s a Sunday!!! I can’t get it post marked.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 23, 2019)

sherken470 said:


> I have a problem trying to rescind.  Today is my last day, and it’s a Sunday!!! I can’t get it post marked.  Any suggestions?


Send it first thing tomorrow. If the last day is Sunday, it doesn't count. You'll be fine.


----------



## WyndhamBarter (Jun 23, 2019)

If you want to be doubly sure, here's a thread on this topic that
mentions two *different* Wyndham FAX numbers for rescissions.

https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/fax-or-mail-cancellation-notice-which-is-best.276282/

I would do *both* USPS ASAP and FAX, just in case.  You should have
received specific instructions (state-dependent), maybe including a FAX,
in your contract documents.

I'm so paranoid that under your circumstances, I might spend the extra
time to find a FEDEX or UPS office open on Sunday to send a *third*
copy of the letter with the delivery service equivalent of a dated postmark.
If you choose this option, make sure you have a non-POBox address for
the carrier to deliver to.

(There are even some USPS offices open on Sunday in very big cities.)

Good luck with your rescission and welcome to TUG!


----------



## ecwinch (Jun 23, 2019)

Absolutely fax it and email it to rescissions.wvr@wyn.com.

407-903-4718
407-903-4862

But try to find a post office ... many times airport locations are your best bet.


----------



## sherken470 (Jun 23, 2019)

Passepartout said:


> Rescission department (P.O. Box 94443, Las Vegas, Nevada 89193) Sorry, can't help with a fax number, but it would have no legal weight anyway.





Passepartout said:


> Send it first thing tomorrow. If the last day is Sunday, it doesn't count. You'll be fine.


I sure hope you are right.  I’m a nervous wreck.  Would you send it overnight tomorrow?


----------



## WyndhamBarter (Jun 23, 2019)

It doesn't matter how fast it gets there.  All that matters from
a legal standpoint is when it was mailed - hence the postmark.

The USPS copy *should* be sent by a mechanism that guarantees
tracking and proof (by the postoffice) of delivery to the correct
address.  I think that's called Certified these days.  Many here
recommend you don't bother with Return Receipt, since
that forces Wyndham's pickup agent to do something - and all you
really need is a record that you sent it to the correct address on
such-and-such a date.  The postal clerk will show you a tracking
number you can use online to see that it got there.

https://www.usps.com/ship/insurance-extra-services.htm


----------



## sherken470 (Jun 23, 2019)

WyndhamBarter said:


> It doesn't matter how fast it gets there.  All that matters from
> a legal standpoint is when it was mailed - hence the postmark.
> 
> The USPS copy *should* be sent by a mechanism that guarantees
> ...


I do understand postmark, but you cannot postmark on a Sunday.  That is why I posted the question.


----------



## ecwinch (Jun 24, 2019)

Herein is the challenge. Your contract contains the terms of your contractual right - as required by the laws of the state the contract was signed in - to rescind your purchase. Your failure to adhere to the terms of that right opens the door for Wyndham to enforce the contract. So always follow the terms of the contract to the best of your ability.  

Documentary evidence of your communication is key. Which is a question of good, better, best. 

And Certified mail is the best evidence in the eyes of current law.


----------



## sherken470 (Jun 25, 2019)

ecwinch said:


> Herein is the challenge. Your contract contains the terms of your contractual right - as required by the laws of the state the contract was signed in - to rescind your purchase. Your failure to adhere to the terms of that right opens the door for Wyndham to enforce the contract. So always follow the terms of the contract to the best of your ability.
> 
> Documentary evidence of your communication is key. Which is a question of good, better, best.
> 
> And Certified mail is the best evidence in the eyes of current law.


I did send it fedex on Sunday as a long-shot although I realized I should send via certified mail.  Called, faxed my letter and also sent on Monday via certified mail.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 25, 2019)

sherken470 said:


> I did send it fedex on Sunday as a long-shot although I realized I should send via certified mail.  Called, faxed my letter and also sent on Monday via certified mail.


Might be overkill, but at least they can't say you were unclear about wanting out. Now the hard part starts. The w-a-i-t-i-n-g! They are under no obligation to notify you of receipt of your letter(s), the progress of the rescission, or when your refund posts to your credit card. Furthermore, you may get calls from the sales weasel, and/or a 'Welcome to Wyndham' letter or package. 

Jim


----------



## ecwinch (Jun 25, 2019)

sherken470 said:


> I did send it fedex on Sunday as a long-shot although I realized I should send via certified mail.  Called, faxed my letter and also sent on Monday via certified mail.


I think you will be fine. As pass notes above - you clearly communicated your decision to rescind.

Please report back with what happens next, so we are better equipped to help the next person who finds themself it this situation.


----------



## sherken470 (Jun 26, 2019)

ecwinch said:


> I think you will be fine. As pass notes above - you clearly communicated your decision to rescind.
> 
> Please report back with what happens next, so we are better equipped to help the next person who finds themself it this situation.


Thank you All!!!!  I got my letter via email tonight that my rescission has been approved.  Hallelujah!!!  Unfortunately, we were on vacation part of the time and came back home to the rat race of life, so we didn’t have time to look through everything right away. That is why we waited so long.  Advice to others-check out the paperwork right away.  After working 12 hours today and getting this news, I will sleep like a baby tonight.  I am so grateful for this site!!


----------



## starskald (Jul 10, 2019)

sherken470 said:


> Advice to others-check out the paperwork right away.



Was there something in your paperwork that is worth mentioning?


----------



## Grammarhero (Jul 10, 2019)

sherken470 said:


> I have a problem trying to rescind.  Today is my last day, and it’s a Sunday!!! I can’t get it post marked.  Any suggestions?



For TUG, if you don’t mind our asking, how much was your TS?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Babykayzee (Jul 16, 2019)

Passepartout said:


> Rescission department (P.O. Box 94443, Las Vegas, Nevada 89193) Sorry, can't help with a fax number, but it would have no legal weight anyway.




Do I sent it to this address or the 
wyndam vacation resort inc
6277 sea harbor dr. 
Orlando Fl 32821
As they are the seller in the contract.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 16, 2019)

Babykayzee said:


> Do I sent it to this address or the
> wyndam vacation resort inc
> 6277 sea harbor dr.
> Orlando Fl 32821
> As they are the seller in the contract.


No. Use the Las Vegas address.


----------



## Babykayzee (Jul 16, 2019)

Passepartout said:


> No. Use the Las Vegas address.


  okay thank you!!!!  I'm writing my letter right now. I will keep you posted.


----------



## Grammarhero (Jul 16, 2019)

Babykayzee said:


> okay thank you!!!!  I'm writing my letter right now. I will keep you posted.



If you don’t mind my asking, how much was your TS?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Babykayzee (Jul 25, 2019)

Grammarhero said:


> If you don’t mind my asking, how much was your TS?
> It was 16k something but including the interest it will total a 33k for 124,000 points.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Babykayzee (Jul 25, 2019)

Passepartout said:


> No. Use the Las Vegas address.


It's been more than a week, since I sent my rescind letter, but I still haven't heard from them yet.  I still get this Wyndham e-mail tough.  Should I do something?  Still worried.  Thanks.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 25, 2019)

Babykayzee said:


> It's been more than a week, since I sent my rescind letter, but I still haven't heard from them yet.  I still get this Wyndham e-mail tough.  Should I do something?  Still worried.  Thanks.


They are NOT required to tell you anything. And it may take up to 45 days to get your refund. You might get 'Welcome to Wyndham' type mail/email. As long as your rescission letter was postmarked within the allowable rescission period, they have NO CHOICE but to process it.

RELAX!!!

Go celebrate!

Buy me a beer for saving you $1000's. I'll be at the bar.

Jim


----------



## Grammarhero (Jul 25, 2019)

Babykayzee said:


> It's been more than a week, since I sent my rescind letter, but I still haven't heard from them yet.  I still get this Wyndham e-mail tough.  Should I do something?  Still worried.  Thanks.


You are good.   Wyndham has 45 days to refund you and cancel everything.

Read TUG to decide if TS for you.  TS great for folks who can book 6-10 months in advance and stick to those dates.  Cancellations means lost points and money.  If you or your spouse have an unpredictable work schedule or can’t take vacations when requested, TS not for you.

I just bought 274k Wyndham pts for $250 total including closing and transfer costs (no joke).


----------



## Grammarhero (Jul 29, 2019)

sherken470 said:


> Thank you All!!!!  I got my letter via email tonight that my rescission has been approved.  Hallelujah!!!  Unfortunately, we were on vacation part of the time and came back home to the rat race of life, so we didn’t have time to look through everything right away. That is why we waited so long.  Advice to others-check out the paperwork right away.  After working 12 hours today and getting this news, I will sleep like a baby tonight.  I am so grateful for this site!!


Good morning @sherken470 , we hope your rescission went well and that you are enjoying life without the financial burden of a developer/resort TS purchase.  Solely to track how much TUG have saved TS owners, mind sharing how much you saved with the rescission?  There is no shaming, as half of tuggers have bought a developer/resort TS.


----------

